# Windows 7 - Code wird nicht akzeptiert



## MiLCHMAUSiE (2. Juni 2012)

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Notebook meiner Frau. Nachdem sie es innerhalb von 2 Wochen zum zweiten Mal geschafft hat, durch Klicken auf Werbung (GRRRRRR!!!!) was einzufangen, habe ich das System platt gemacht.
Bei der Neuinstallation will ich nun den Code für Windows 7 eingeben, aber jedes Mal kommt "ungültig".
Vor ein paar Tagen (erster Virus) ging das ganze einwandfrei.
Es haben mir mittlerweile 3 Leute bestätigt, dass ich Lesen kann , sprich den Code mit mir bei der Eingabe kontrolliert.

Gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass jemand diesen Code (nach der Installation von Windows) "ausliest"? Während der ersten Installation war der Rechner komplett vom Netz getrennt, erst nachdem ich Norton und Co. drauf hatte, war das Teil wieder internetfähig.

Die DVD ist ohne Kratzer oder sonst irgendwelche Schäden. Und ich habe auch keine Codes vertauscht .

Ich bin aktuell etwas ratlos.


----------



## TrinityBlade (2. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kann man eine Windows-Lizenz nur dreimal per Internet aktivieren. Danach muss man das übers Telefon machen. Eventuell ist ja das die Lösung.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (2. Juni 2012)

Hm... danke für den Hinweis, aber zum einen wäre es mit dieser Lizenz erst das zweite Mal und zum anderen habe ich auf meinem eigenen Notebook W7 bestimmt schon 5-6x (2-3x pro Jahr) neu installiert.

Aber dennoch danke für den Hinweis... vielleicht hat sich da ja auch was verändert. Die neue Lizenz ist erst ein paar Wochen alt....


----------



## golani79 (3. Juni 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kann man eine Windows-Lizenz nur dreimal per Internet aktivieren. Danach muss man das übers Telefon machen. Eventuell ist ja das die Lösung.


 
Auch wenn das der Fall ist, würde man normalerweise bei der Abfrage weiterkommen und das OS installieren können. Man müsste es halt dann innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit telefonisch aktivieren.

Per Internet kann man auch öfter aktivieren - man muss das normalerweise nur per Telefon machen, wenn sich bestimmte Hauptkomponenten im Rechner ändern und man es neu installiert.

@MiLCHMAUSiE
Ich würd einfach mal beim Microsoft Support anrufen - da lässt sich das bestimmt schnell klären (Wenn sich nichts geändert hat, dann gibts ne kostenfreie Hotline).
Hatte früher in der Arbeit öfter mit denen zu tun und da wurde mir eigentlich immer recht schnell und kompetent weitergeholfen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2012)

Hast Du denn auch die gleiche DVD verwendet, oder hast Du evlt. aus versehen eine DVD mit "unpassender" Version?


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (4. Juni 2012)

Das Thema hat sich erledigt. Ich habe letztlich beim Support angerufen und die haben einen Systemfehler festgestellt. Nach einer kompletten Neuinstallation (Festplatten formatieren, etc.) ging der Code wieder einwandfrei.

Vielen Dank an Alle für eure Hilfe. Thread kann geschlossen werden.


----------

